# General > Recommendations >  Fencing

## dousslesh

Looking for someone to put up stock fencing.  Thanks !

----------


## hells_belle

handyman dave is very good,fencing,decking.paving etc  07831851870 :Grin:

----------


## loneranger

If you are still looking for fencing give Mackenzie farm services a call good job at reasonable prices. Graham Mackenzie 07802700322.

----------


## dousslesh

Thanks for the replies - Much appreciated. Think we are sorted now  but will keep details just in case. 
Cheers

----------

